# Lowest dose of tren that would work?



## JCBourne (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm wanting to try tren in the future, but I have sleep issues already and I know I'll be an asshole while using it (after reading how you guys react on it) and some of the other sides are things that could flare up in me which is why I haven't touched it. What is the lowest amount I could possibly run without running into possible side effects or is this even possible?


----------



## Imosted (Apr 29, 2012)

Every one is different i have couple of friends who use 30 mg EOD and happy with results, i have been on 500mg tren e for the last couple of months and feel pretty good.


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2012)

I used tren A at 150mg a week and it was amazing, I stacked it with 400-500mg test. 

90% of people use way too much gear.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 29, 2012)

Prop100 and tren 30-50 eod is bomb


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 29, 2012)

150mg tren E a week? Shouldn't give you any sides and will cut down on pinning. Bump to 200-250mg a week if you feel comfortable there, since it's supposedly 5x as anabolic as test (obviously this doesn't always translate to the real world), that could be as much as 750-1250mg in test which should definitely give you results


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 29, 2012)

Interesting. I'd be more up for less pinning (1-2 times a week) which is why I pick long esters to use.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 30, 2012)

just use orals only bro no pinning at all


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 30, 2012)

Start at 50mg EOD and see after about 2 weeks how you react, and from there you can adjust. At 75mg EOD I've got no sides except bad temper for 4-5 days around day 10 and after that all was cool.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree it's best to try ace first but if you're going with a very low dose I don't think there's much reason to. The idea is not to get any sides so I'd say 200mg enanthate a week would be ok, that's gotta be 150mg or less of ace per week. Run your test fairly high though bro because that's not a whole lot of gear by itself, should add a tad to your strength gains and help keep bodyfat down a little, not sure what anabolic activity would be like at that dose though I'm sure it will still be noticeable if your tren's good


----------



## teezhay (Apr 30, 2012)

IMHO, I don't think there's such a thing as a "mild" trenbolone dosage for a first time user, at least in terms of side effects. If you use enough to see results, that will be enough to produce _some degree_ of sides. 

Just my opinion. But to answer your question, I've heard of guys running as low as 100mg/week. I wouldn't bother with that myself, but it's what I've heard.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

I can see even 100mg a week having some effect, I'm pretty sure the average guy only produces about 7mg of testosterone per day. So without the ester that's probably 10+mg of tren per day, tren obviously being much stronger than test. Don't see why one would really wanna go that low but it would definitely give more results than training natty


----------



## lee111s (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm on 75mg EOD, shit is unreal.

I'm recomping and in 4 weeks I've gained 7lb (a little will be water from test p) looking much better strength is redic and I've dropped 2% bodyfat. 

So tempting to bump it up to 100mg EOD but think I'll leave it at 75 while I'm still gaining.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 30, 2012)

My first time with it was 200mg tren e and 400 test e a week. It was a great cycle. Felt some sides, and definitely saw some effects I hadn't experienced before. Going to try 350 or 400 next time


----------



## jimm (Apr 30, 2012)

if your scared of the consequences it aint for you....


----------



## rage racing (Apr 30, 2012)

In a couple weeks I am gonna try my luck with TrenA. I am cruising on 250mg test now and will add 50mg ED of tren without upping my test. I have heard greatthings about running Tren higher than test.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd opt for tren e just because I wouldn't have to inject EOD. Decisions, Decisions. I think if I do run tren I'll start at 150mg/week of tren e. Input? I realize if I get sides I'll be fawked until it clears my system.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 30, 2012)

idk man i say if ur gunna fuck with it.. might as well go all out


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with SD, but I also think even a little tren E can add alot to a cycle without causing too many sides. Make up the difference with more mild compounds if you have to, and increase your dose slowly because once those sides come on you'll be fucked for a bit. 75mg twice a week should be no problem at all though


----------



## teezhay (Apr 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> just use orals only bro no pinning at all



LOL, oh god...


----------



## FordFan (Apr 30, 2012)

I've only ran ace. Start at 50mg eod. If you like it stay there. If not really "feeling" it after 10 days, bump it to 75mg eod.


----------

